
Built for Speed: Custom Parser for Regex at Scale - boyter
https://blog.scalyr.com/2018/08/custom-regex-parser/
======
jepler
Hmm has anybody used e.g., llvm to do regex -> ir -> native code? I found a
2008 presentation about llvm's "regcomp", but didn't immediately turn up any
benchmarks; anyway, surely the state of the art moved since 10 years ago. Even
so, a bullet point said llvm "could even vectorize common [regex] idoms"
[http://llvm.org/pubs/2008-10-04-ACAT-LLVM-
Intro.pdf](http://llvm.org/pubs/2008-10-04-ACAT-LLVM-Intro.pdf)

